# trying to arrange a London meetup 1st Ausust



## Chereogo (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey all you in and around London,

I am going to keep this short and sweet. For sometime I have been wanting to arrange a meetup in London for those of us here in London. Speaking online, by text an on the forum is all good, but it just feels unreal and superficial. Plus I need to get more social exposure. Sick of looking at the computer screen.

I am doing this so we can make real friends or at least give it a try. There are no expectations or pressures, except to meet other people in real life. 

There have been other threads like this and usually what happens is that a few peeps express interest and then the thread peters out, I have never actually witnessed a meetup go ahead.

So I have set a date upfront, about 2 weeks from now Saturday, 1st August, the location will be central London, probably a cafe, the time will probably be afternoon or late afternoon. I will be in London anyway on this day.

I want to try this even if only a few attend, even 2 or 3 is fine, if it is successful, it could be a regular occurrence and we could build up a group of friends.

So people in London who can meet up Saturday 1st August in the afternoon lets see if we can make this happen.

If you can make it from outside London thats great too.


----------

